# Plural.....Brick or Bricks?



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

I've never liked the plural term bricks, I always say brick, even if there are many. Bricks never sounded right to me...."we will begin Friday to lay your bricks"

How do you say it? 

I know it can be used either way, but brick just sounds right to me:thumbsup:


----------



## Kniggit (Apr 11, 2013)

brick!


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

I personally prefer clay rectangular unit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

Windycity said:


> I personally prefer clay rectangular unit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CRU? :laughing:


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

RacinMason said:


> CRU? :laughing:




I don’t know because if I say CRU too fast it makes me sound a little Asian haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

So you would say, "That job will require 487 brick" ? :blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Mongoose Or Mongeese:blink:


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

Tinstaafl said:


> So you would say, "That job will require 487 brick" ? :blink:


Yes. 
Did a house once that required 56,000 brick.
I know both words are correct, but bricks just doesn't sound right to me, unless you're saying "I like this brick's color."


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Use of the singular form in that way isn't technically "illegal" grammatically when referring to things like building materials, but I think you'd find it's seldom done by those outside of the trades. I know my wife the technical writer would be all over that with her red pen. :laughing:


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

A brick is a "count" noun. If it is something you can count, you add an S to make it plural.

Sand is a noncount noun. The grains are so numerous, you don't really count them. We ask for more sand, not 60000 more sands.

I suppose 58,000 could be too numerous to count. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danno1212 (Nov 2, 2017)

Brick


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

I laid brick(s) all day.

Isn't either correct?

That wall is made of brick(s)

Aren't both technically correct, but typically the reference would be to the wall unit as a whole, not the individual unit? Therefore the singular would seem appropriate and correct.


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

From Merriam-Webster...
Definition of brick

1 plural bricks or brick :a handy-sized unit of building or paving material typically being rectangular and about 2¹/₄ × 3³/₄ × 8 inches (57 × 95 × 203 millimeters) and of moist clay hardened by heat


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Use of the singular form in that way isn't technically "illegal" grammatically when referring to things like building materials, but I think you'd find it's seldom done by those outside of the trades. I know my wife the technical writer would be all over that with her red pen. :laughing:


So this evening, I was telling her about this thread, and she agreed with the first sentence. Then she said "I'd still be marking that all over with red corrections." :lol:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

In the generic, "brick" is fine, both for type and quantity. For specifics, "bricks" is correct.


"Send me 13,500 Old Chicago bricks"
"I need samples of these three bricks"

"Send me a truckload of Old Chicago brick"
"I need these three brick samples"

One of my emails is "bricks" so I may be biased.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I say brick...bricks sounds ridiculous.

I suppose I'm wrong, but it wouldn't be the first time...


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Its brick, plank

but its frames and cross braces

weird


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I've always said brick, no matter how many I'm talking about. The same with "block"..."stone"


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I often refer to myself as we by accident. As in we will take care of it. Then I remember it will just be me. 


Brick sounds better a lot but there is a time for an s. 

If an entire house of brick was going bad you would say "what is wrong with this brick'

If it's an isolated section you would say "what is wrong with these bricks"


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't know, I always figure if there's more than one it's plural, so bricks. like I have ten bricks on the back of my truck. if brick sounds better to you I would guess it's because you're just used to it  reminds me of when people say a wall is ten foot high.


----------

